# Trailing With My... Mom?



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Why not suggest that you and your Mom spend some time around the barn first and see how she feels? It would be good if there would be someone there, other than you, who could give her some refresher tips and tips on English style riding. It's really not ALL that different except with the rein contact. I would avoid being the one to give her advice on riding.

Then give it a try and don't expect too much the first few rides. Once you develop a kind of peace on the trails, you will be able to talk to her more about how you would like to ride and how often. If you don't push her away, this could actually end up one of two ways -- 1. She decides she loves this riding and wants to go as much as you do or 2. She sees how much you love it and are willing to be responsible and careful about it and will let you ride alone. 

Or, of course, it could all go sour and she'll never let you ride again, but it doesn't really sound like that would happen. She seems like a supportive mom.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Turns out that she won't be riding with me... but I won't be riding alone either. *sigh*

Check out my post "When Life Throws Me Lemons... Why Not Make Lemonade?" in the "General" forum...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I take it she found a suitable "babysitter" for you? Don't despair, maybe you'll find a good / fun / gorgeous / sexy babysitter of your own and trade hers in! :lol: Anyway, be glad you will be out there and in time you will find opportunities to ride alone if you choose, I'm sure.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First, I agree with your mom being concerned. Riding on trail even on schooled horse can be dangerous (I mean something spooky may come up like deer, or bike, millions of things). Second, I'm in same situation.  Except the fact I have youngsters I just started on trails. So (don't be laughing lol!) if at the moment I cannot find someone with calm horse to go with me she actually trailers with us and walks(!) behind. Well... I do go fast sometime and if I'm very much ahead I either turn and trot back or just wait there and let my horse graze. 

If your mom is NOT confident enough to ride I wouldn't do it. Especially if you want to go faster. If her horse will feel she's insecure she may join your horse on fly. Not fun! 

If you have flat trails you can suggest your mom to get a bike. That's what I keep telling my mom, but she refuses. Lol!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Well... I actually go on trails with my BO... and my mom... well... she MIGHT do something later on... but not now. I just found out that she was a "champion" in Cloverleaf for two years... twenty plus years ago... 

It was kind of cool to find out. She would have done GREAT in a Western Saddle... but after ten minutes in an English saddle... she already had bruises on her legs.

I do ride alone on the "racetrack" that they have out there. It's more like a trail than a track... but it's still great. I get to go at my pace... I get to look at scenery... and I get to go alone... *SCORE!*



But my whole family might do a trail ride at some point... and we might spend a whole day heading up to a monastery or something. That'd be a LOT of fun! But first... I need to teach them how to ride...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Well... I actually go on trails with my BO...


Oh, then you mom is a little overconcerned.  I thought you just go by yourself. I do sometime, but still doesn't feel very secure (as there are not too many people around in some parks). May be she just needs to take some lessons. If she rode a lot before (even 20+ years back) her experience is still there and probably just needs little bit of refresh.


----------

